# Smoked Elk Roast with Q-view



## loticlover (Nov 24, 2012)

I've not posted for a couple of weeks, but have been active.  About 10 days ago I decided to smoke an elk roast:

First, a dry rub with sugar, salt, pepper, fennel, thyme:













Nikon_Nov2012 007.JPG



__ loticlover
__ Nov 24, 2012






Smoked it at about 150F for about 2.5 hours with hickory, then finished with a brown on the grill then indirect heat until it reached temperature:













Nikon_Nov2012 031.JPG



__ loticlover
__ Nov 24, 2012






Served it with a herbed horseraddish chive sauce, and

Sides: broccoli slightly sauteed with garlic, olive oil and just a little fish sauce to bring out the umami and roasted potatoes.

Yum! 













Nikon_Nov2012 028.JPG



__ loticlover
__ Nov 24, 2012






If I get the chance, later today I'll post my first bacon experiment and the results of my fist and second attempts at smoking turkey.

Thanks again to everyone here.  Fun group and I'm learning much!


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn!!! That made my mouth water. Better go get some more leftover turkey to eat. Lol


Sent via Tap-A-Yap from David.


----------



## zzerru (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, my jaw hit the floor. Looks amazing!


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice elk roast!


----------

